

Front end code in Go: How to get started with GopherJS - romefort
https://www.hakkalabs.co/articles/getting-started-gopherjs

======
czbond
As someone new to Go, and very happy with it - I am somewhat skeptical from
past experiences in other languages of doing something like this. (Although it
is very nice!). I remember generating JS code in Rails in ERB's, and I always
felt handicapped by it, and would usually just figure out what I needed in JS
(and my JS sucked at the time). I also would spend more time debugging the
issues from Rails --> JS, which I didn't feel gave me any useful skills
besides dealing with the beast of Rails. Thoughts?

~~~
mibitzi
I have been using gopherjs for some time now and had almost no issues at all
with it. On the contrary, gopherjs allows me to write frontend code just like
normal go code (even go-routines!) and re-use backend components on the
frontend. The only downside is a relatively large file size for the generated
js code.

~~~
czbond
Thanks for sharing that!

